# Simple VPN on Windows 2003 server



## xhuntersh (Jun 22, 2010)

I am new to VPN
I have 2 computers which I want to connect to each other with VPN through internet, sort of like a peer to peer VPN connection, but I cant get it done and cant find the information I want to guide me.

Computer 1 : Windows 2003 server (domain controller with static ip but not a DHCP server, a router takes care of that)
Computer 2 : Windows XP Pro SP3 (connected to internet in a different network/location)

I have tried to install the VPN role (custom -> only VPN) and forwarded the port 1723 to windows server computer (didn't change any other settings).

but when trying to connect to the server from computer 2, after connection when registering I get 733 protocol errors, and connection fails,

I am not sure if I am approaching it the right way???????

any help is appreciated greatly.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Is PPTP pass through enabled on the router. Protocol 47 (GRE) must be passed through to the internal network for PPTP to work.

What is the make and model of the router.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/w3k_vpn_server.htm


----------



## xhuntersh (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you very much Squashman,
the connection works now, 
I just hadn't done "assigning the ip rang for clinets"

I didnt find the pass through option in the router but since the connection works now I am guessing its enabled by default.

however I am running in to another problem here,

while the VPN connection to windows server works from one xp pro computer,
on another computer with xp pro with the SAME username and password, it doesnt work, it keeps popping up for username and password and after 3 tries it says "access denied because username and password are invalid".

this could be due to the 2nd xp pro client being part of another domain controller, but I have no idea how to get it to work.

thank you!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are they using cached credentials? You may need to set something up for slow link detection or other settings in a GPO as well.


----------

